

Solar Power at Data Center Scale - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/06/16/solar-power-at-data-center-scale/

======
CalmQuiet
"PV solar is also much more expensive than grid power."

Isn't it about time to provide some incentives for data centers to _invest_ in
the long-term payoffs. What better use for roof-tops, sides of buildings,
covers for parking lots?

~~~
khafra
"Much more expensive" can refer to the long-term. Any pv setup will be more
expensive than getting that much electricity from the grid over a month or a
year. But, depending on the variety of panel, the environmental conditions,
etc., the electricity over the expected lifetime of the pv setup may not make
up for the initial cost.

I'm all in favor of alternative power, but not if it takes more energy and
material inputs than conventional power.

~~~
CalmQuiet
I should have said: I'm considering what looks ( to MHO) like the irresistable
pressures on prices of fossil fuels (including $/oil_barrel; taxes on CO2
emissions, etc ).

